# IACV-FICD Solenoid Valve



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-
For the past 4-6 weeks, the idle on my 96 Altima has been acting strange. When the car come to a complete stop either in drive, park or neutral, the car idles strange. When the air conditioner compressor kicks on the idle jumps, which I believe is normal. However, when the a/c compressor turns off the idle drops to a point where the car will almost stall. The ECM does not have any stored codes, so this issues is a none detectable. I am thinking it is either the IACV solenoid valve or IACV air regulator. Any suggestion? ASLEEPALTIMA any advice?

Frank


----------



## glacierlodge (Mar 7, 2009)

*Altima cold idle engine stall*

This exact problem just started happening on our 1997 Altima. Did you ever solve this problem and if so what was the solution? Does anybody else have any recommendations?

Here's what weve tried so far:
I cleaned the throttle body, cleaned the MAFS, replaced plugs, wires, cap and rotor, fuel filter, air filter. Checked vacuum lines and EGR valve. Checked fuel pressure and temp sensors, MAFS voltage...all fine. 

Any other ideas are appreciated?


----------

